# Hi everyone!



## Drex (Sep 2, 2013)

glad to be here


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2013)

Drex, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Christsean (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi !!
glad to be here 2....


----------



## brazey (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Sherk (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Stfuandlift (Sep 2, 2013)

Glad to have ya


----------



## red123 (Sep 6, 2013)

welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## StaggerLee (Sep 13, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------

